# Medication question



## Stuartrox (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi! Can anyone give me an insight into the cost of prescrition medication. I had a heart by-pass a few years ago and am on 4 medications a day (Atorvastatin, Bisoprolol, Aspirin and Rampril) I get a supply every three months on prescription and I pay for an annual prescription pre-payment card from the NHS which is about £110 or there abouts and therefore cheaper than the straight 'per item' prescription - especially when I can then get other prescribed meds included when I have the usual throat infections, tummy bugs etc. Can anyone tell me generally how much prescription meds costs are compared with the UK and whether they have an annual pre-pay scheme. I met someone in Portugal last year who said that he was on similar medication to mine and that it was cheap enough to just buy over the counter - but I'm not sure if what he was saying was correct.

Thanks!:ranger:


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

This site will give you cost of medication in Portugal Medicamentos Genricos 

and the price paid with prescription, you do need the Portuguese name or the active substance, discount works on if I remember 70% of the price of generic version of medication which if you need original version you only get the value of generic discount applied, no annual pre-pay scheme, certain medical conditions, transplants are one but unsure if that would only apply to a transplant done here and chronic illness's get "free treatment & medication", a repeat prescription costs 3€ a visit to the family Dr costs 5€ but they'll give you prescriptions for at least 3 or 6 months

I'll ask for prices when i go to Pharmacy


----------



## Stuartrox (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks that's really helpful and reassuring! Cheers!


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

I have had a kidney transplant and get free treatment here in Portugal.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Stuartrox are you planning on moving to Portugal as it presently states that you are in Spain


----------



## Stuartrox (Apr 25, 2011)

No that was just a mistake when I set up in the ex-pat forum (I need to change it) I was originally thinking of moving to Spain but a few visits to Portugal has changed that and I now want to look at moving there. Unfortunately I'm still here under the cloudy rainy UK skies!!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

So providing you register correctly with Social Security and NHS you won't need price of medication 
Siobhán does your "free" treatment as a transplant patient cover *all medical conditions* or like diabetes does it only cover the diabetic condition and not if you broke your leg or reguired treatment for an unrelated illneess


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

canoeman said:


> So providing you register correctly with Social Security and NHS you won't need price of medication
> Siobhán does your "free" treatment as a transplant patient cover *all medical conditions* or like diabetes does it only cover the diabetic condition and not if you broke your leg or reguired treatment for an unrelated illneess



Hi Canoeman. When I had my stents fitted three years ago I paid nothing so I guess it does. However the law changed a little while back in some respects. I In the past I didn`t even have to pay to see the GP but now I do. (€5) I am almost positive I had to pay for my last cardiac check up too, again a very small amount.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Looks like the new regs apply then, anything to do with transplant free, other issues pay but it's still not that expensive and a % can be offset any tax liabilty


----------



## greycharlestoner (Oct 13, 2012)

And as I am over 60 I get free prescriptions in the UK, does Portugal do anything similar for their older citizens?

And would there be a possibility, if we were living permanently in Portugal with all the right papers?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Afraid not, low income get free or larger discounts but min UK State pensions would put you over that level.
Certain illness and categories get free treatment and medication, like diabetes, transplant patients, need to check lists if you want more information,


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

This site explains the people and areas that have exemption from fees, I am a little unclear whether this includes free prescriptions, I believe in most cases it does, re English option it does not cover the whole site which does translate easily in Google Chrome with translate option enabled
https://www.ers.pt/pages/142

Portuguese Tax system also allows a % per person for medical costs against tax, although the %'s have reduced in recent years it still offsets cost, which isn't that high for treatment or medication


----------

